# Latest GW/BL mail order freebies



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Given these change quite often and usually link or relate to upcoming releases I thought it might be good to have a thread that covers these just for the theories as to what they might mean 
So was excited this morning when I got my Black Library mail order this morning of the new skitarius novel and then was even more excited as it seems GW are giving more and more freebies out!
This morning I got the following freebies in it, but my question is does anyone know what the pin badge is?








I got some car decals (wife has promptly informed me they will not be stuck on the car)
another drop assault card
the stange pin badge - is it inquisition? first tactical squad or something else?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

There was a picture of a book popped up recently with that same symbol on the cover. One theory is Deathwatch (it looks a bit like an I) bit IMHO the more likely idea is that it's Dark Angels, 1 being their legion number and the arrows being their regular Tactical markings.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I got those too, plus a double sided chaos poster which is now on the office wall. I dont know why they dont tell people about this stuff more? Free shit is free shit at the end of the day and alot of people are suckers for a freebie, i know i am, my cupboards are full of stuff i didnt know i wanted until something was offered free with it!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oooh, those AdMech decals are cool. 

The pin would seem to me to be more Inquisition than DA. Deathwatch is a good option.


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

Pin is Deffo deathwatch !


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

My buddy got a free jar of the new mud paint stuff and the auto decals the other day


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warpangel said:


> Pin is Deffo deathwatch !


Is it? Deathwatch have the inquisition I and no tactical arrows ,i think its just 1st company or 1st legion.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

What is that drop assault thing for????


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Drop assault is a phone game - not sure what phones its on as all I can say is it isn't on windows phones so I've never paid any attention after that...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Drop assault is a phone game - not sure what phones its on as all I can say is it isn't on windows phones so I've never paid any attention after that...


drop assaults a 40k app game u can download for free from the apple store, ive got it on my iphone and ipad, not sure if its available in other formats


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

kickboxerdog said:


> drop assaults a 40k app game u can download for free from the apple store, ive got it on my iphone and ipad, not sure if its available in other formats


The games coding is also out of this world shit!.


----------

